# Ayuda booster HF hasta 3000MHZ



## ignaciojblanco (May 16, 2008)

estoy por contruir un booster para VHF UHF HF , para utilizarlo en 1,2ghz , para un recestor de video , el tema es que no puedo conseguir el MFE201 , alguien tiene idea por cual lo puedo reemplazar ? alguien armo este circuito ? 

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/activant2.html

desde ya les agradesco su tiempo ,, saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (May 16, 2008)

Hola, no he montado este aparato, pero te he encontrado donde venden el transistor
http://translate.google.es/translat...1&ct=result&prev=/search?q=mfe+201&hl=es&sa=G

Sigue este enlace y podrás comprar uno por 3 dolares ...creo
De todas formas si no encuentras ese, puedes mirar características y poner un equivalente, siempre hay mas de un fabricante del mismo componente con distinto nombre, y con distinto precio¡¡

Suerte


----------



## ricbevi (May 21, 2008)

ignaciojblanco dijo:
			
		

> estoy por contruir un booster para VHF UHF HF , para utilizarlo en 1,2ghz , para un recestor de video , el tema es que no puedo conseguir el MFE201 , alguien tiene idea por cual lo puedo reemplazar ? alguien armo este circuito ?
> 
> http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/activant2.html
> 
> desde ya les agradesco su tiempo ,, saludos



Hola acá ( http://www.dicomse.com.ar )figura por unos módicos U$A 15,52 y realmente ese circuito es lamentable dese todo punto de vista y ni hablar para usar en 1,2Ghz para mi se le fue un 0 y puede amplificar hasta 300Mhz y no 3000.
Podes encontrarlo en cualquier equipo de radio viejos..... de BLU y VHF como el Cahuane FR525, FR300, Monocanal  de la misma fabrica(Electrónica Sudamericana  http://cahuane.com/php/ ) linea 201,  Paker B2000, A1000, etc ...para esa frecuencia hay que ir a un GaFet y hay que sintonizar la entrada y salida para que no se un amplificador de cualquier tipo de señal sino de la que uno realmente quiere amplificar pero esta fuera de mis conocimientos diseñarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 21, 2008)

ok, muchas gracias gente!, arme la parte del circuito que me interesaba solamente , la parte de UHF  , use un BFR90 , pero lo probe con una TV y esta muy lejos de amplificar la señal , si bajo el potenciometro la atenua , y se lo pongo al maximo se ve como si el ...   
estoy por armar otro circuito que dice llegar hasta 900 mhz , despues vere como reformamos los filtros para llevarlo un poco mas arriva en frecuencia.

el circuito esta en la siguiente pagina: 

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/003/index.html

como lo ven? funcionara ? .

Saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (May 22, 2008)

ignaciojblanco dijo:
			
		

> ok, muchas gracias gente!, arme la parte del circuito que me interesaba solamente , la parte de UHF  , use un BFR90 , pero lo probe con una TV y esta muy lejos de amplificar la señal , si bajo el potenciometro la atenua , y se lo pongo al maximo se ve como si el ...
> estoy por armar otro circuito que dice llegar hasta 900 mhz , despues vere como reformamos los filtros para llevarlo un poco mas arriva en frecuencia.
> 
> el circuito esta en la siguiente pagina:
> ...



Frio Frio Frio....fijate acá http://www.s5tech.net/s53mv/zifssb/lscband.html en la parte que dice "RF front-ends " del equipo de 1296Mhz y compara visualmente nomas ...vos tendrias que armar la parte que tiene el TR BFP181 con el diodo BAR80 que a el le sirve para bloquear la señal de TR en el RX pero a vos te servirá de protección contra señales fuertes a la entrada.
Te subo imagen de que estoy hablando pero las fotos y el proyecto en general están en el enlace que te pase.... también tiene un montón de instrumental para aviones hasta un radar vertical para aterrizajes.

Ric.


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 22, 2008)

Muy buena ! , muchas gracias , voy a ver si consigo los componentes que figuran en la lista  , muy interesante el diseño de la placa .... una pregunta mas , estoy armando un medidor de intensidad de campo para esa frecuencia , en la antena lleva dos diodos para rectificar la señal ...  cual puedo usar que se consiga fácilmente 
saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (May 23, 2008)

ignaciojblanco dijo:
			
		

> Muy buena ! , muchas gracias , voy a ver si consigo los componentes que figuran en la lista  , muy interesante el diseño de la placa .... una pregunta mas , estoy armando un medidor de intensidad de campo para esa frecuencia , en la antena lleva dos diodos para rectificar la señal ...  cual puedo usar que se consiga fácilmente
> saludos !



Para tan alta frecuencia *no debes usar ni* 1N34, 1N60, 1N4148, 1N914 te lo aclaro porque es normal ver circuitos con esos diodos pero para tan altas frecuencias no funcionan hablo 1,2Ghz.
En Argentina no conozco que exista en los negocios del ramo ningún tipo de materiales para esas frecuencias dado que si alguien fabrica algo lo importa directamente del exterior.
Encarar hacer algo para 1,2Ghz con los materiales que podes conseguir en Argentina te diría que es mas fácil sacarse la lotería 5 veces seguida que real izarlo.

Ric.

PD:Es solo mi opinión a lo mejor estoy equivocado.....por las dudas no aflojes!


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 23, 2008)

ok , muchas gracias ! , ya estaba por usar 1N60 , voy a usar algo mas practico  , voy a ir al medio del campo , pongo mi antena receptor  y me alejo con el TX  , luego modifico los valores q quiero probar y pruebo nuevamente .... tendre q caminar un rato pero voy a tener una idea si le saco mas jugo al tx  ,,, muchas gracias !  saludos ...


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 25, 2008)

ok, gracias , intente buscar los componentes y veo que es mas difícil de lo que suponía ,,,,
voy a tener que intentar por otro lado , voy a construir un trasmisor de video de menor frecuencia , para los cuales me va a ser mas censillo conseguir componentes e instrumental , voy a  empezar con el de pablin 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvtx/index.htm

espero poder armarlo , la idea es ver si puedo armar solo el video , voy a ver como me trata el tema del SIF ,


----------



## eb7ctx (May 25, 2008)

Hola, puedes usar los componentes de un viejo sintonizador de TV, en cualquier taller de TV te dan uno "roto" del que puedes sacar muchísimos componentes de UHF

Suerte


----------



## ignaciojblanco (May 25, 2008)

hoy arme el trasmisor de pablin pero no funciono , arme la L1 con 4 vueltas de alambre en un nucleo de ferrite de 3 mm , use un trimer color rojo , y no le arme la parte de sonido .... no logre ni un poco de ruido en la pantalla de la tv... saludos ,,,


----------



## ricbevi (May 26, 2008)

ignaciojblanco dijo:
			
		

> ok , muchas gracias ! , ya estaba por usar 1N60 , voy a usar algo mas practico  , voy a ir al medio del campo , pongo mi antena receptor  y me alejo con el TX  , luego modifico los valores q quiero probar y pruebo nuevamente .... tendre q caminar un rato pero voy a tener una idea si le saco mas jugo al tx  ,,, muchas gracias !  saludos ...



Como te recomendaron puedes encontrar materiales de desarme en algún taller de TV....mis dudas con respecto al circuito......¿cual es el grosor del alambre de las bobinas(tanto la L1 como SIF)?, ¿Que Q o permeabilidad debería tener el núcleo de L1(no todos los ferrites sirven para todas las frecuencias) y SIF(Frecuencia Intermedia de Sonido) y que tamaño físico(L1:diámetro 3mm X ?Largo....SIF:diámetro?, largo?,)?. Preguntas para "Pablin"!

Ric.

PD: Cada ves que veo paginas que tiene circuitos sencillos para electrónica y están incompletos los datos constructivos(no tiene los valores de lo materiales o los tamaños o características) me da mucha pena y "bronca" dado que generalmente son paginas que consultan los constructores "Noveles" y son los que mas hay que cuidar dado que muchos serán el futuro!


----------

